# Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?



## RyzA (8. August 2011)

*Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

Hallo!

Ich habe zwei Gehäuselüfter im Case. Vorne nen 140´er und hinten 120´er. Vorne hinterm 140´er sitzen die SSD und die HDDs. Habe auch noch einen Staubfilter und der sitzt jetzt wahrscheinlich etwas zu. Vor ein paar Wochen war die Temperaturen insgesamt niedriger. Wollte den mal morgen saubermachen.

Jedenfalls werden jetzt bei den HDDs angezeigt

39-40 GRad, schwankt irgendwie auch
36 GRad

Die erste mit 40 GRad ist die WD Black. Die ist sowieso etwas wärmer.

Wenn ich im Case wie gesagt den Staubfilter reinige sind es nochmal 3-4 Grad weniger schätze ich. Und die Gehäuselüfter laufen auch nur mit 500-600 U/min. Wegen der Lautstärke. Also ich könnte die HDDs wohl noch weiter runterkühlen auf 30 GRad oder so.

Aber ab wann wird es bedenklich? Können Festplatten im Dauerbetrieb weit mehr ab? So das ihre Lebenszeit dadurch nicht reduziert wird? Oder sind 40 Grad schon zuviel?


----------



## Jimini (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

Bis 45° sind absolut okay, darüber würde ich über eine Kühlung nachdenken.

MfG Jimini


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

sowohl zu warm wie eigentlich auch zu "kalt" ist nicht zu empfehlen. 37-47°C sind das optimum. Höher bzw. Tiefer sollte man nicht unbedingt gehen. 
Grund? Zu warm --> Gleit-Öl wird zu dünnflüssig , zu Kalt --> Öl ist wird zu dickflüssig und schmiert nicht mehr so gut. Also im Prinzip wie beim auto auch. 



> Aber ab wann wird es bedenklich? Können Festplatten im Dauerbetrieb weit  mehr ab? So das ihre Lebenszeit dadurch nicht reduziert wird? Oder sind  40 Grad schon zuviel?


HDD können schon einiges ab. Aber schlimmer als die Temperatur sind mechanische Belastungen wie stöße oder Vibrationen. Um die sollte man sich noch beinahe mehr sorgen machen als die temperatur.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

Ok danke für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten. Dann ist ja alles ok.



> Aber schlimmer als die Temperatur sind mechanische Belastungen wie stöße  oder Vibrationen. Um die sollte man sich noch beinahe mehr sorgen  machen als die temperatur.


Jo da passe ich auch immer auf. Wenn ich mal den PC transportiere oder so. Ist aber selten.
Oder beim hantieren mit externen HDD´s.


----------



## Jimini (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

Vor allen Dingen ist Wärme immer schlecht, wenn man auf Magnetspuren angewiesen ist 
Eine Festplatte sollte also auch im ausgeschalteten Zustand nicht zu warm werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*



roheed schrieb:


> sowohl zu warm wie eigentlich auch zu "kalt" ist nicht zu empfehlen. 37-47°C sind das optimum. Höher bzw. Tiefer sollte man nicht unbedingt gehen.



Kann man das auch irgendwo nachlesen, bzw. hast du ne Quelle?

Halte es eigentlich wie mit CPU und Graka, also Temps so niedrig wie möglich ....
Z.B. ist es bei mir äusserst selten das meine HDD die 25°C erreicht, schon fast ausgeschlossen darüber zu kommen (der Sommer war ja bisher nicht grad der wärmste  )

Wäre ja mal was anderes, nen Bauteil wärmer zu bekommen, statt immer nur kühler


----------



## Jimini (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/Festplattenlaufwerk#Ausfallursachen_und_Lebensdauer
=> "Wenn die Festplatte über der von Hersteller genannten Betriebstemperatur,  meist 40–55 °C, betrieben wird, leidet die Lebensdauer"

MfG Jimini


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*



> Kann man das auch irgendwo nachlesen, bzw. hast du ne Quelle?


ne nicht direkt ^^ Das sie nicht zu warm werden dürfen weiß ja mittlerweile jeder aber von meiner beruflichen Ausbildung her kenne ich auch die Nachteile von Schmierstoffe bei zu geringeren Temperaturen. Wie gesagt, normal gilt je wärmer desto dünner, je kälter je dicker der Schmierstoff. Ich vergleiche es gerne mit dem Auto. Nicht umsonst sagt man, man soll sein Motor erst "warm" fahren bevor man ihn belastet. Ein Grund für diese aussage ist/war die Temperatur Abhängigkeit der ganzen Schmierstoffe. Oder anders ausgedrückt,  je kälter desto höher der verschleiss weil die Schmierung nicht 100% arbeiten kann. 

Ich wüsste nicht warum sich diese physikalische Eigenschaft bei Festplatten außer kraft gesetzt sein soll. Aber eine HDD ist viel zu komplex um es zu pauschalisieren. neben der schmierung der Spindel kommen viele weitere faktoren zum tragen. ich finde in wiki (link von jimini) ist es recht gut zusammengefasst. 


*Zwischen EDIT:
hab grad bei Seagte und WD nachgeschaut...die geben eine Betriebstemperatur von "**-0 bis 60 °C" an! Könnte also durchaus sein, das sie mittlerweile synthetische Schmierstoffe verwenden die nicht so Temperatur abhängig sind wie Schmierstoffe auf Mineralöl Basis. Somit könnte die Aussage von zu "Kalt" <30°C auch mittlerweile Humbug sein  

Quelle
http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/SpecSheet/ENG/2879-701276.pdf
*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

Ja aber ne gewisse Grenze gibt es, weil auch alle wichtigen Bauteile aus Metall sind und Metall sehr stark auf Hitze und Kälte reagiert. Die Abstände des Lese/Schreibkopfes kann da stark schwanken!


----------



## roheed (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

findest du es dann aber nicht auch fahrlässig von den Herstellern das sie die grenze runter bis 0°C nehmen?! Also ich finde das mutig. Überleg mal welche Auswirkungen diese temps auf akku's, schmierstoffe und Displays haben...und so einem empfindlichen bauteil wie die hdd soll es egal sein?! Naja...

mein kumpel hatte mal in seinem Auto ein PC verbaut! Der ist im Winter net mal angesprungen. also ganz so ohne ist es nicht! es sei den die haben die letzten ~7 jahre wirklich soviel dran getan.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

Okay ... meine Samsung F3 HD502HJ läuft nun ohne Probs ca 18 Mon. bei guter Kühlung.
Benchmarkwerte der Platte unterscheiden sich kaum von denen bei Neuzustand.

... und wenn ich sehe wie warm einige Platten in Laptops werden und jahrelang halten, mach ich mir um meine wenig Sorgen


----------



## atop1234 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

In meinem früheren Fujitsu-Siemens Fertig-PC war die Gehäusekühlung so schlecht, dass die 2 verbauten Festplatten ständig bei 60° liefen.
Das haben sie 3½ Jahre ohne Ausfall überlebt.

Nicht, dass ich das empfehlen würde, habe jetzt einen Selbstbau-PC, da sind es 30-35°.


----------



## robbe (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Kann man das auch irgendwo nachlesen, bzw. hast du ne Quelle?
> 
> Halte es eigentlich wie mit CPU und Graka, also Temps so niedrig wie möglich ....
> Z.B. ist es bei mir äusserst selten das meine HDD die 25°C erreicht, schon fast ausgeschlossen darüber zu kommen (der Sommer war ja bisher nicht grad der wärmste  )
> ...


 
Irgendwie hat Google vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ne Studie darüber Veröffentlich. Daraus ging hervor, das den ihre Festplatten bei Temperaturen um die 40°c die höchste Lebensdauer hatten. Bei allem was drunter oder drüber liegt, ist die Lebendauer geringer. Soweit ich das noch weiß, sind zb. 25°c fast schlimmer als zb 50°c.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

Bei mir sind beide Platten die ich habe immer bei ca. 30 - 32°C im Moment! Im Winter sind das dann 25 - 27°C 
Laufen problemlos ohne Mucken etc. 


LG


----------



## roheed (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*



> Irgendwie hat Google vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ne Studie darüber  Veröffentlich. Daraus ging hervor, das den ihre Festplatten bei  Temperaturen um die 40°c die höchste Lebensdauer hatten. Bei allem was  drunter oder drüber liegt, ist die Lebendauer geringer. Soweit ich das  noch weiß, sind zb. 25°c fast schlimmer als zb 50°c.



der meinung war ich eigentlich auch, aber wie es aussieht geben alle hersteller sogar ne Betriebstemperatur runter bis 0°C an. Es kann also sein das sie die Lagerschmierstoffe ausgetauscht haben.habs schon irgendwo auf der erste seiter verfasst und erwähnt.


----------



## robbe (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*



roheed schrieb:


> der meinung war ich eigentlich auch, aber wie es aussieht geben alle hersteller sogar ne Betriebstemperatur runter bis 0°C an. Es kann also sein das sie die Lagerschmierstoffe ausgetauscht haben.habs schon irgendwo auf der erste seiter verfasst und erwähnt.


 
Das man sie bis 0°c betreiben kann heißt ja nicht, das hier auch die längste Lebensdauer erreicht wird. Die Hersteller können ja kaum angeben, Betriebstemperatur von 37-43°c.


Edit: Hab die Studie gefunden. Ist doch schon etwas älter, bin aber eigentlich der Meinung das es da auch schon mal ne aktuellere gab.

http://static.googleusercontent.com.../labs.google.com/en//papers/disk_failures.pdf


----------



## roheed (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

ja genau über diese studie bin ich mal gestolpert...sie sagt ja auch oder sie verreckt die ersten 6 monate oder sie schafen dann ohne probleme mehrere jahre. wie auch immer, ich würde trotdem schaun das meiner hdd nicht "zu kalt" wird  Und google ihre studie bestätigt das ja ebenso. 
thx fürn link


----------



## FrankoSturm (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

meine schwester hatte mal ihre festplatte auf 60 grad hoch geheitzt sie hat noch funktioniert, aber war kein wunder pc direkt neben der heizung


----------



## Eftilon (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

Also ich habe einen mini-itx gaming PC und die platten beim spielen werden:

SSD: 30-35 Grad
HDD 3 1/2 Zoll: 50-55 Grad
HDD 2 1/2 Zoll: 55-60 Grad

das gehäuse gibt mir leider keine entsprechende möglichkeit sie zu kühlen.

Ob es zuviel ist weiss ich nicht, aber ich hab ja noch ersatzplatten da 

Eftilon


----------



## ghostadmin (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

Optimal vielleicht nicht gerade, aber was will man machen.
Notebookplatten werden eingebaut meist sogar noch wärmer.


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

Solange die Festplatte innerhalb der Spezifikationen betrieben wird ist das alles kein Problem.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Solange die Festplatte innerhalb der Spezifikationen betrieben wird ist das alles kein Problem.


 

Genau so ist es 
Und das sind meistens maximal 60°C bei den meisten HDD´s!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

HDDs sollten in einer normalen Umgebung betrieben werden, nicht zu heiß, nicht zu kalt und auch nicht zu feucht, dann wird es nie Probleme geben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> HDDs sollten in einer normalen Umgebung betrieben werden, nicht zu heiß, nicht zu kalt und auch nicht zu feucht, dann wird es nie Probleme geben.



25-35°C ist optimal 
Bei mir sind es maximal 35°C im Sommer und maximal 25°C im Winter


----------



## Aufpassen (13. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> 25-35°C ist optimal
> Bei mir sind es maximal 35°C im Sommer und maximal 25°C im Winter



Niedriger ist nicht immer besser.

Ich habe mal gehört das Festplatten mit 35-40 Grad die höchste Lebensdauer haben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Niedriger ist nicht immer besser.
> 
> Ich habe mal gehört das Festplatten mit 35-40 Grad die höchste Lebensdauer haben.




Mit 25°C sind sie aber deutlich leiser beim arbeiten als bei 35°C


----------



## Moz45 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> HDDs sollten in einer normalen Umgebung betrieben werden, nicht zu heiß, nicht zu kalt und auch nicht zu feucht, dann wird es nie Probleme geben.


 

Was heisten nicht zu kalt, meinste es könnte Probleme geben wenn sie z.B. auf 18 Grad gehalten wird ?? Geht zwar nur im Winter, aber könnte gehen, mein HDD Test Programm nörgelt immer gleich nach dem einschalten weger der zu nidrigen Temperatur. Aber glaube ja nicht das das irgendwie eine verschlechterung der Platter herbeiführt.


----------



## roheed (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

hat sich hier überhaupt einer die studie von google durchgelesen?!  (wurde auf seite 2 gepostet) Die hdd haben eine ideale Betriebstemperatur von knapp 40°C. alles drüber sowie drunter kam es zu vermehrten ausfällen. womit wir auch bei meiner kernaussage angekommen sind...zu kalte HDD schadet genauso wie zu warme!


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*



roheed schrieb:


> hat sich hier überhaupt einer die studie von google durchgelesen?!  (wurde auf seite 2 gepostet) Die hdd haben eine ideale Betriebstemperatur von knapp 40°C. alles drüber sowie drunter kam es zu vermehrten ausfällen. womit wir auch bei meiner kernaussage angekommen sind...zu kalte HDD schadet genauso wie zu warme!




Nö habs mir nicht durchgelesen

Aber ich verlasse mich auf meine Platten! Habe die nun schon ca. über 1 Jahr und noch ist alles OK!


----------



## roheed (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

müsst mal in meinem "laufzeit" tread reinschaun. Da gibts leute mit HDD laufzeiten mehr als 30 000 stunden...also mehr als jeder normale user will ich mal vorsichtig behaupten^^die könnt ihr mal frage wie sie sie behandelt haben XD Ein bis drei jahre sollte ja jede hdd abkönnen egal bei welcher temp. (solange im rahmen versteht sich)


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*



roheed schrieb:


> müsst mal in meinem "laufzeit" tread reinschaun. Da gibts leute mit HDD laufzeiten mehr als 30 000 stunden...also mehr als jeder normale user will ich mal vorsichtig behaupten^^die könnt ihr mal frage wie sie sie behandelt haben XD Ein bis drei jahre sollte ja jede hdd abkönnen egal bei welcher temp. (solange im rahmen versteht sich)




Ich hab 800GB an Daten die ich auf meiner BackUp Platte habe! Wenn die mal alle weg sind dann sind Daten von Jahren weg 
Deshalb werde ich auch jede 2 Jahre die Platte wechseln! Sicher ist sicher


----------



## Messi20 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Grad können Festplatten ab?*

Ich glaub ne Backup Platte brauchste nicht aller 2 Jahre wechseln, die läuft ja nicht ständig außer natürlich wenn du deine Backup Platte mit im PC verbaut hast...


----------

